# GROUND SCREW -- What is it for and is it important?



## brand404 (Apr 24, 2010)

I recently got a Monster HDP 1800 PowerCenter:

IMAGE: http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/kellogg9/MPHT16.jpg

On the back there is a "ground screw" (its the top-right gold-colored object in the lower image). The unit also has a "Circuit Breaker" on the back.

Can someone tell me:

1. What is it for (the manual says nothing)?
2. If i understand correctly i would have to attach a wire to the screw and string the wire to some other thing in the house (e.g. a metal pipe that leads to the literal earth outside)? Is that right?

3. Is it important that i connect up the ground screw?

Btw here is the details of my powercenter if it is important: http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4885


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe it is a screw that provides a ground reference point for ungrounded components. You may not have any, so just plug everything into its appropriate plug and you are good to go.

matteo


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some turntables will have an extra ground wire and thats where you would connect it too.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Also helpful in reducing ground loops if present in the system.


----------

